# Sangamon, Morgan and Scott Counties



## rabid_dog (Apr 11, 2014)

I've searched all my hot spots. No mushrooms yet. I was thinking there could be a few small grays soon with this heat, however Monday's cold front could set them back a few additional days.


----------



## rabid_dog (Apr 11, 2014)

Still nothing..should be any day, hour, minute etc.. I'm pumped and ready!


----------



## shroomwhisperor307 (Mar 23, 2013)

Had some SERIOUS mushroom dreams last night!!! Means that they are getting closer to poppin! I saw that 2 weeks ago TX had some blacks in the northern portion, i am hoping some of this standing water starts to go away soon, or it may be a rough year! Im in Nappanee, IN, and there is still a lot of moisture...went and walked a few trails and it was seriously soggy!!  I know I am ready though!!


----------



## morazy (Apr 29, 2014)

Want a hunting buddy!! I found a couple pounds today but don't want to go alone any takers? I will share my spot if you share yours


----------



## morazy (Apr 29, 2014)

why would you say that? Here is my facebook link to anyone who is not a jerk https://www.facebook.com/SlothAsylum


----------



## morazy (Apr 29, 2014)

This is true


----------



## sarbanharble (Apr 5, 2013)

Found about medium sized 60 grays this last weekend. Gonna be a boon this weekend!


----------



## getoutside (Apr 30, 2014)

Found about 20 today...some small greys and about 5 good sized yellows...just outside of Springfield. I'd post a pic but I've got a smart phone that rides the short bus.


----------

